# RuddeDogg!!!!



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Still waitin on your clam chowder recipe. You probably missed my request. Thanks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

DAM!!! Yes I did. Stand by one....................sorry.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Southern Clam Chowder

3 slices of bacon, diced (or more if ya like)
1 cup of chopped onion
3 cups of diced potato
1 8 oz bottle of clam juice
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 cans of minced clams or fresh
3 table spoons flour
2 cups half and half
1 cup of milk

Cook Bacon until crisp. Remove bacon and save fat. Add onion to bacon fat and saute until soft. Add potatoes, clam juice, salt and pepper. Cover and simmer for about 15 mins or until potatoes are tender. Remove from heat. add minced clams with their liquid. Whisk flour into milk and add half and half. Cook over medium heat stirring continually until mixture thickens and bubbles. 

Serve with OTC crackers or texas toast.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

this sounds great ruddedogg. gonna have to try this one on these cold nights coming up...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

This recipe comes from Cooks.com. If ya have the time, it makes a GREAT recipe.

New England Clam Chowder

2 qts Little neck clams with broth reserved
3-4 lbs of pealed potatoes
1/2 lean salt pork
3 large sweet onions, sliced or diced
2 whole bay leaves
1 thick slice of country bacon
2-3 celery stalks with leaves
4 tbsp fresh minced parsley
2-3 green onions or 1 leek chopped fine
1-2 lbs frozen corn or canned
3 cloves of garlic
1 pint cream
1 qt clam broth or water
1/2 gallon of milk
pinch of celery seed
3-4 tbsp flour
1 stick of butter
1 tbsp olive oil
salt and pepper to taste
paprika to taste

Thoroughly wash clams, scrubbing the shells. If you're using freshly dug clams, sprinkle the washed clams with corm meal the before use, and refrigerate overnight to allow the clams to be sand free. 

On the day the chowder is to be made, steam, clean and shuck enough clams to have at least 2 quarts of clams. Save the broth created while steaming. Refrigerate the cooked clams in the broth. 

Meanwhile, prepare the chowder base. Using a sharp knife, dice the salt pork, (pancetta can be substituted) into 1/8 inch pieces including the rind.

In a large stock pot, on the lowest setting, add slat pork to the pan, add chopped bacon. Cook over low heat for 15 mins, allowing slat pork to render. Remove from heat and let stand for 15 mins. Add olive oil and 1 tbsp of butter. (SAVE REMAINING BUTTER FOR LATER)

Saute thinly sliced celery (save green leaves for later), and sliced/diced onion in the rendered pork fat until onions take on color, adding minced garlic during the final few minutes of browning. Add clam broth, scraping the browned onion bits from the bottom of the pan. Add 2 whole bay leaves and a pinch of celery seed, if desired. Add minced green onions or leeks and simmer for 15 mins.

Wash, peel and cut the potatoes into one inch cubes. Add to the pot and bring to a boil for about 30-45 seconds and reduce heat to barely a simmer. 

Chowder may be thickened with flour or cornstarch mixed with cold broth. When adding thickeners, be sure to allow at least 30 mins of cooking time in order to prevent an uncooked flour taste. More thickener can be added of you like a thicker chowder but remember that the milk and cream are still to be added later, so add more than you think you'll need to compensate.

After 20-30 minutes, check potatoes to if they are tender. When potatoes are nearly done, ad the corn. Be sure to use a good quality corn, the sweeter varieties improve the overall flavor of the chowder. 

Stir in the clams and strained clam broth, (BE CAREFUL NOT TO POUR ALL OF THE LIQUID AS IT CONTAINS THE SAND). add the milk and cream on the ratio you desire, for a richer chowder add more cream and less milk. 

Simmer another 15 mins and add the remaining butter, minced parsley, chopped green celery leaves and salt and pepper to taste. Remove the bay leaves. When the butter has melted and the clams are heated through, served in warmed bowls, sprinkled with paprika and garnished with fresh parsley.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks RD


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

My pleasure. Like I said, the second recipe, if you have and take the time, is definitley worth it.


----------

